# SV 2" Thick Pork Chops (Boneless)



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2017)

*SV 2" Thick Pork Chops (Boneless)*

I never made Pork Chops this thick before, because on the Grill or in a Pan it’s hard to get the inside done without overdoing the outside.
This is another advantage of the Sous Vide. The whole thing gets done the same, inside & out.
I gave up waiting for my stores to have Pork Loin, and pulled a small 8” long section out of my Freezer for Pork Chops.

It was about 8” long so I cut 4 Pork Chops, each about 2” Thick.
Then I Seasoned them with CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, put them in Vacuum bags in pairs, added butter, and sealed.
Put both packs in the SV Supreme @ 136° for 3 1/2 hours.
Removed from Bath, put one pack in Ice water for an hour, and then to freezer for a later date.
Removed the other pair, Bagged one by itself & put in Fridge for next night’s Supper.

Then I got to try out my plan—I had bought a Grill bottom pan for searing & Grill marking, because of the problems I had before:
I had trouble searing in a regular Pan without getting the meat done too much, and my Weber Q doesn’t get hot enough to do it either, and I could do it with a torch, but it just takes too long. So this $13 Grill Pan Works Great & only takes a few minutes to get hot & get done!!!
Then I added the sides & we ate—Taters Au Gratin & Apple Sauce.


Then the next night I put the other Single Pork Chop in the SV @ 134° for another 3 1/2 hours, removed, Dried, Seared Grill Marks, and plated with Au Gratin Taters and Green Beans.

BTW: Mrs Bear wasn’t eating much for a few days after her surgery, so after taking Pics, I cut some of my Chop & gave it to her with her little bit of sides.

So that’s about it for now, Thanks for stopping by!!


Bear



An 8” chunk of Boneless Pork Loin cut into 4 Boneless Chops:








4 Chops Dried off & Seasoned with CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion Powder:







4 Chops put in 2 Vacuum Bags with some butter & sealed:







After 3 1/2 hours @ 136°, dried for searing. Other pair went in Ice Water for awhile, and then Frozen:







Searing with Grill Pan:







After Searing with Grill pan, plated with Taters Au Gratin, and Apple Sauce:







Then the next night, the other one gets reheated for 3 1/2 hours @ 134°:







Seared with Grill Marks. Works Great !!







Pork Chop, Au Gratin Taters, and Green Beans:







One more shot to show inside of Pork Chop after SV for 3 1/2 hours in 136°, 
and then reheated at 134° for another 3 1/2 hours:


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks tender and juicy, Bear!

I haven't tried loin in the SV yet, but now it looks like I need to! I also use the same type of pan to sear. I just have to be careful or it sets off the smoke alarm!

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2017)

They look fantastic Bear!

Very nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks tender and juicy, Bear!
> 
> I haven't tried loin in the SV yet, but now it looks like I need to! I also use the same type of pan to sear. I just have to be careful or it sets off the smoke alarm!
> 
> Dan


Thank You Dan!!

These were Awesome!!

I've always heard about 2" Thick Pork Chops, and they were Great, but too big for us---I think I'll go back to 1" Thick.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks good Bear! 

Love thick chops cut from the loin.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a Lodge grill pan (the one with the ridges) that I use for this.

How are you heating your pan?

I ask this because I saw, on a cooking show, a hint that has really changed (for the better) my searing results. They pointed out, as you well know, that CI (and, to some degree, carbon steel pans) do a fantastic job of retaining heat, but they are probably the worst pan you can buy when it comes to distributing heat. If you point an IR thermometer at various points on the surface of a CI skillet, you will sometimes see more than a 100 degree F difference from one part of the pan to the next. This is on a gas stove, but I've tried a few times on an induction burner and the hot spot difference is even worse: I've seen one part of the pan over 400 degrees while another part is at 200.

The recommendation was to heat the pan in the oven for 20-30 minutes. This gets the pan to a completely uniform temperature. What's more, you have almost perfect control over the temp.

Ever since I've been heating the pan in the oven, I've been getting much, much better results, and I get the same result every time. I still put it on the burner in order to maintain the heat, since the meat will immediately cool the pan, but even though the pan will eventually start to develop hot spots, they are minor compared to what you get if you start heating on the burner from room temperature.

This same show also recommended heating the pan all the way up to 500 degrees (this was for a reverse sear on ribeye steaks). I was reluctant to do that because I was worried that it might break down the seasoning that I've worked so hard to build up. So, I've been heating to 425 instead.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2017)

They look great Bear.  Very juicy and a good sear.

I think they would be to thick for us too.  

If you keep posting these SV cooks and will have to buy one along with a air frier.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 16, 2017)

Bear ,,, I did the same cook a few days ago . I 'm not sure about it .  Can something be moist / tender ,,, and dry at the same time ?  I know that sounds crazy , but that was what I got out of it . 

I did inch and 6  @ 140 for  1 1/2  hours . Then into very hot grill pan .  Marked up looked  good . Very moist ,,, tender was good also ,,, I don't know . Something about the  " chew "  made it  seem dry .

Maybe it's me .


----------



## griz400 (Jun 16, 2017)

Real nice  bear, get you a whole loin from sams club, this way you get like 4 packs of 5 chops and have like an 8 inch piece of loin at the small end for about 17 - 18 bucks ... points to you though cause you are a smokin machine ... lol ... hope mama is well as we speak ...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks great John. :drool Thumbs Up


----------



## natej (Jun 17, 2017)

Looks so juicy and tender! I love these SV threads, every single one brings me a step closer to buying one.. nice work on the sear!


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2017)

Almost missed it     Busy day yesterday Looks great  Love thick cut pork chops  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> They look fantastic Bear!
> 
> Very nicely done!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Bear!
> 
> Love thick chops cut from the loin.


Thanks Case!!

First time we ever had them this Thick.

SV made them easy to get right all the way through.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 17, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Bear ,,, I did the same cook a few days ago . I 'm not sure about it .  Can something be moist / tender ,,, and dry at the same time ?  I know that sounds crazy , but that was what I got out of it .
> I did inch and 6  @ 140 for  1 1/2 hours . Then into very hot grill pan .  Marked up looked  good . Very moist ,,, tender was good also ,,, I don't know . Something about the  " chew "  made it  seem dry .
> 
> Maybe it's me .


I think maybe it's because loin has so little fat, Chopsaw. That's why a sauce or chutney goes so well with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I have a Lodge grill pan (the one with the ridges) that I use for this.
> 
> How are you heating your pan?
> 
> ...


This Pan was only $13, and is a Non-Stick Cheap.

I got it specifically to sear SV stuff without cooking the inside.

It heats up in just a few minutes, and I shut it off before I'm done, because it all happens real fast.

Mrs Bear said it cleans real easy like our other Non-Stick Pans.

Bear


c farmer said:


> They look great Bear.  Very juicy and a good sear.
> 
> I think they would be to thick for us too.
> 
> If you keep posting these SV cooks and will have to buy one along with a air frier.


Thank You Adam!!

I know what you mean---I liked the AirFryer almost instantly, and the more I saw of the SV, the more I liked them.

I just love that I can reheat things like Prime Rib slices without further cooking them, and being able to get things done enough, yet not too done so easily.

Both of these toys stay clean without a lot of attention too.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Bear ,,, I did the same cook a few days ago . I 'm not sure about it .  Can something be moist / tender ,,, and dry at the same time ?  I know that sounds crazy , but that was what I got out of it .
> 
> I did inch and 6  @ 140 for  1 1/2 hours . Then into very hot grill pan .  Marked up looked  good . Very moist ,,, tender was good also ,,, I don't know . Something about the  " chew "  made it  seem dry .
> 
> Maybe it's me .


I know what you mean. I think the thing that effects what you're saying the most is cooking it more when searing it.

When I seared in a regular Pan I got that Dry feeling of overcooked, but with this Grill Pan at a high heat, it wasn't on long enough to add more cooking to the inside.

Bear


griz400 said:


> Real nice  bear, get you a whole loin from sams club, this way you get like 4 packs of 5 chops and have like an 8 inch piece of loin at the small end for about 17 - 18 bucks ... points to you though cause you are a smokin machine ... lol ... hope mama is well as we speak ...


Thanks Griz!!

I usually buy between one & three Whole Pork Loins at a time, when on sale, but as I mentioned for some reason my stores didn't have any at all for about 6 weeks.

The last time I bought Pork Loins, I bout 3 (27 pounds), but I turned most of it into Canadian Bacon.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great John.


Thank You Brian!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks great Bear I would probably turn those into stuffed pork chops. Not sure I'm yet sold on the SV machine yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for great job

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2017)

gary s said:


> Almost missed it     Busy day yesterday Looks great  Love thick cut pork chops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


SmokeyMose said:


> I think maybe it's because loin has so little fat, Chopsaw. That's why a sauce or chutney goes so well with it.


Exactly--I like Pork Gravy on mine, but we were out.

Next time it's Mashed Taters with Pork Gravy on the Pork Chops & the Taters.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great Bear I would probably turn those into stuffed pork chops. Not sure I'm yet sold on the SV machine yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren !!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2017)

natej said:


> Looks so juicy and tender! I love these SV threads, every single one brings me a step closer to buying one.. nice work on the sear!


Thank You!!

I know the feeling!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

